# Can I use Deft brushing lacquer over oil based stain?



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I want to try using the Deft brushing lacquer. I'd like to use it as a top coat over oil based stain. Are they compatible? Can I do that?

I e-mailed their tech support and didn't get a response which is why I'm posting here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Once the stain has dried, you can coat it with any film finish.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The reason the oil stain needs to dry fully is the linseed oil in oil stains are incompatible with lacquers. It creates a chemical reaction which often turns white in the grain or cracks and crevasses when it mixes with lacquer finishes. Once the linseed oil is cured it can be topcoated with any finish.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel like a moron asking this but I couldn't find a straight answer via web searches.

I need to apply oil base stain, lacquer sanding sealer and brush on lacquer. What order do I do this in? I *think* the correct order is stain, sanding sealer, lacquer. If I put down the sanding sealer first the stain won't penetrate at all.

So could someone please clarify the order? I know I have to let the stain fully dry before slapping any kind of lacquer on it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Purrmaster said:


> I feel like a moron asking this but I couldn't find a straight answer via web searches.
> 
> I need to apply oil base stain, lacquer sanding sealer and brush on lacquer. What order do I do this in? * I *think* the correct order is stain, sanding sealer, lacquer.* If I put down the sanding sealer first the stain won't penetrate at all.
> 
> So could someone please clarify the order? I know I have to let the stain fully dry before slapping any kind of lacquer on it.



You have the correct order (above in boldface).









 







.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------

